# Don't sweat the small stuff



## cobbley75

Hello there,

How would the phrase/idiom "Don't sweat the small stuff" be said in Suomi?  I have found several 'translations', but I would like to know how it would be said in actual casual conversation.  The translations I've found are:

Älä huoli siitä pienet jutut 
koskaan mielessä juurikaan asioista 
Älä huoli siitä pientä tavaraa 
älä ole huolissaan pienet asioista  
älkää panko pientä juttua hikoilemaan 
älkää olko huolissanne pikkuasioista 
 
This phrase means a great deal to me and I greatly appreciate any help.
 
Thanks.


----------



## sakvaka

Maybe _Ei tarvi hikeentyä pikkuasioista! _However, different people may say it differently, for example _Ei nyt tarvi hikeentyä, ku asia ei oo ton suurempi! _


----------



## cobbley75

thank you for your response!  Would you mind letting me know the direct translation?  Is the second statement basically stating it's all small stuff?

Thank you again!


----------



## mince_

_Älä hikoile pienistä asioista _would be a quite accurate translation


----------



## Gavril

sakvaka said:


> Maybe _Ei tarvi hikeentyä pikkuasioista! _However, different people may say it differently, for example _Ei nyt tarvi hikeentyä, ku asia ei oo ton suurempi! _



What about the phrases from the original post (below)? Are they also used in idiomatic Finnish, or are some of them outdated/vanhentuneet?



> Älä huoli siitä pienet jutut
> koskaan mielessä juurikaan  asioista
> Älä huoli siitä pientä  tavaraa
> älä ole huolissaan pienet  asioista
> älkää panko pientä juttua  hikoilemaan
> älkää olko huolissanne  pikkuasioista


----------



## sakvaka

cobbley75 said:


> thank you for your response! Would you mind letting me know the direct translation? Is the second statement basically stating it's all small stuff?
> 
> Thank you again!


 
_Ei tarvi hikeentyä pikkuasioista._
It's not necessary to sweat about small business!

_Ei nyt tarvi hikeentyä, ku asia ei oo ton suurempi!_
It's not necessary to sweat, as the matter isn't (any) bigger than that!

It is not easy to catch a direct translation. "Hikeentyä" is a different verb (actually "to get sweated") from "hikoilla", which is the usual "to sweat". The _nyt_ ("now") in the latter sentence isn't a time modifier but a "pragmatic particle", an unnecessary little word, which is used in spoken language to fill sentences. 

Note: this is all _spoken language_, not the standard version of Finnish.



> Älä huoli siitä pienet jutut
> koskaan mielessä juurikaan asioista
> Älä huoli siitä pientä tavaraa
> älä ole huolissaan pienet asioista
> älkää panko pientä juttua hikoilemaan
> älkää olko huolissanne pikkuasioista


 
Only two of these are grammatical, _Älkää panko pientä juttua hikoilemaan_ ("Don't make a/the small thing sweat") and _Älkää olko huolissanne pikkuasioista_ ("Don't be worried about small business"). But "to worry about" is different from "to get mad", I think, which is implied in the Finnish translation.


----------



## cobbley75

Thank you all so much! It is the "spoken" Finnish that I was after and I had a feeling the canned translators would not be quite right for what I wanted. You have all been very kind, thank you.


----------



## sakvaka

One last question: I have started having doubts about my translation, since all online dictionaries I have consulted list the idiom as "Don't worry about small things". What are you looking for, _worrying_ or _getting mad_?

In the former case, there is no good idiom, I think. _Älä huoli pikkuasioista_ is quite common.


----------



## cobbley75

In this case, it would be 'don't worry' in the sense of don't bother about or don't stress over.


----------



## sakvaka

Then _hikeentyä_ is not good, as I said.  Sorry for contradicting myself...


----------



## cobbley75

no, thank you for following up.  I am very grateful for your help


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

_Ei pikku asioista tarvitse välittää_ is quite common and it renders the meaning correctly.

GOM


----------



## sakvaka

Jaaha, olemmeko taas ikuisuuskysymyksen edessä: yhteen vai erikseen?  GOM's suggestion sounds good. However, there's something typographical I wish to discuss.


----------



## cobbley75

Thank you GOM & sakvaka....typographical to discuss with me or GOM?


----------



## sakvaka

With GOM, it's that Finnish sentence in the middle of my posts.


----------



## cobbley75

If you doin't mind, what is the difference between these three phrases? What change does it make to the meaning by having pikkuasioista separated into pikku asioista?

_Älä hikoile pienistä asioista_
_Älä huoli pikkuasioista__ _
_Ei pikku asioista tarvitse välittää_

Thank you for your patience


----------



## sakvaka

_Älä hikoile pienistä  asioista_ = Don't sweat about small things.
_Älä huoli pikkuasioista._ = Don't worry about small business.
_Ei pikku asioista tarvitse  välittää. _= You don't have to care about small business.

_Pikku_ is more friendly than _pieni_ and usually used in compounds, compare with "little" and "small". The "typographical" thing was related to the writing: should there be a space between _pikku_ and _asiat_. The rule is that 

*Pikku is separated from the main word, unless they together form a special concept or are primary parts of an adjective that ends in -inen.*

In my opinion, _pikkuasia_ is a special concept.  As it seems, this is open to several interpretations.


----------



## cobbley75

Thank you so much.  You have been very helpful


----------

